# FreeBSD 12.2



## Mwh65 (Jun 24, 2021)

Currently running FreeBSD 12.2 and updated it to the latest patch. However I seem to have a difference of opinion on what the patch level is ...


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.2-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 12.2-RELEASE-p8.
root@myserver:~ # uname -a

FreeBSD myserver 12.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC  amd64
```

I'm guessing I don't need to worry about this but thought I would see if I'm missing something.


----------



## Vull (Jun 24, 2021)

```
(root@mate /var/log)# uname -a
FreeBSD mate 13.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed May 26 22:15:09 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
(root@mate /var/log)# freebsd-version
13.0-RELEASE-p2
(root@mate /var/log)#
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 24, 2021)

`freebsd-version -kru`

```
-k          Print the version and patch level of the installed kernel.
-r          Print the version and patch level of the running kernel.
-u          Print the version and patch level of the installed userland.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2021)

The last patch update didn't update the kernel, so it still has the 'old' version. As other's already noted look at `freebsd-version -u`, not `uname -a`.


----------

